# nailed by inspector, need help plz



## alexander741

hey everyone,

One of my friends did a job without a permit, but get caught by city later.
Plumbing inspector came, and failed his work. However I can't see any problem from it, can someone give us a hint? Thx









by the way, this is the inspector left to us, is he suggesting to add a relief vent in between the to hand sink? If so, why is that ? Thanks.


----------



## 504Plumber

Wow


Jnohs? Is that his name here?


----------



## alexander741

504Plumber said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> Jnohs? Is that his name here?


what name? where?


----------



## redbeardplumber

You won't find any help
Here if your not s plumber.....


----------



## Redwood

:laughing:

On the bright side you can undo all them nohubs and reuse the stuff...


Kinda like a puzzle until it passes inspection....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Il help him #1 that crap looks like crap I'd be ashamed to post a pic of it... Go buy a tape measure 
#2 rip it out and start over 
#3 use the proper fittings, o never mind u don't know what u need. So pay me 99.99 with credit card and ill explain what you need


----------



## Redwood

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Il help him #1 that crap looks like crap I'd be ashamed to post a pic of it... Go buy a tape measure #2 rip it out and start over #3 use the proper fittings, o never mind u don't know what u need. So pay me 99.99 with credit card and ill explain what you need


 There is a guy on Craigslist that will do it for $24.99 but the ad says he's unlicensed.... :laughing:


----------



## crown36

alexander741 said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> One of my friends did a job without a permit, but get caught by city later.
> Plumbing inspector came, and failed his work. However I can't see any problem from it, can someone give us a hint? Thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, this is the inspector left to us, is he suggesting to add a relief vent in between the to hand sink? If so, why is that ? Thanks.


 Give you a hint??? I don't think I've heard that one before! Here's the deal. You're not a plumber, and neither is your buddy. So it's prolly best if you just split and not come back here. (I am NEVER this nice, either)

Buh-bye.


----------



## alexander741

you guys r mean...


----------



## alexander741

nobody can really speak anything meaningful, but all ****!


----------



## crown36

alexander741 said:


> you guys r mean...


 Buddy, you haven't came close to seeing mean, yet.


----------



## Redwood

alexander741 said:


> you guys r mean...


Nah... We're being unusually nice tonight...

See in the upper right corner where it says...










And did you notice it said a bunch of stuff similar to that when you signed up...
Today is be kind to illiterate fools day, so you're lucky we're being nice...

Now shag your sorry ass over to http://www.diychatroom.com/ where the blind lead the blind in screwing up work that licensed tradespersons should be doing...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Redwood for moderator. Lol. Lmao


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

alexander741 said:


> nobody can really speak anything meaningful, but all ****!


Mean ha. I gave u a fair offer. $99 bucks and il tell u what u want to know an I actually could have it ready to pass in less then an hour. But I'm a plumber. Not a cheap as hack as like u. Get lost


----------



## alexander741

> See in the upper right corner where it says...


1. how do you know i'm not? 
2. how do I know u r?
3. pros never have questions?
4. u really should be a plumber...clean the craps


----------



## Redwood

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Redwood for moderator. Lol. Lmao


Nah they wouldn't want a "Certified Lunatic" being a moderator...:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

alexander741 said:


> 1. how do you know i'm not?
> 2. how do I know u r?
> 3. pros never have questions?
> 4. u really should be a plumber...clean the craps


First a plumber would know what's rong in the photo and second a plumber is very prideful and if he did fail an inspection the last thing he's gonna do is announce it to the www 

He's gonna have a code book and fellow plumbers locally he knows and can ask. 

This is a joke. Ur a joke. go take your crooked cast iron and pound sand.


----------



## Redwood

alexander741 said:


> 1. how do you know i'm not?
> 2. how do I know u r?
> 3. pros never have questions?
> 4. u really should be a plumber...clean the craps


Well while you weren't reading you missed this then...


*Introductions
New to the site? After you Register for a FREE Account stop in and introduce yourself, we'd love to hear from you.*

If your illiterate and lazy ass had done that you might have just had us figure that you were a pretty piss poor plumber...

But without an intro we don't know jack about you...


----------



## alexander741

> Well while you weren't reading you missed this then...


K, sry, didn't see that


----------



## alexander741

> Mean ha. I gave u a fair offer. $99 bucks and il tell u what u want to know an I actually could have it ready to pass in less then an hour. But I'm a plumber. Not a cheap as hack as like u. Get lost


I suggest u to open a plumbing school, but u do smells like a plumber though...


----------



## rjbphd

alexander741 said:


> I suggest u to open a plumbing school, but u do smells like a plumber though...


 U don't know me,yet but I'll use the other's phrase..." go pizz up a rope"..


----------



## alexander741

> " go pizz up a rope"


what's that mean?


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

can you post a color picture, cant tell if you also used transition glue????? 
Dont forget to torque you no-hub bands to 5 #s, they are not like transition bands.


----------



## Turd Chaser

alexander741 said:


> hey everyone, One of my friends did a job without a permit, but get caught by city later. Plumbing inspector came, and failed his work. However I can't see any problem from it, can someone give us a hint? Thx by the way, this is the inspector left to us, is he suggesting to add a relief vent in between the to hand sink? If so, why is that ? Thanks.


My question is, what the hell is plumibing???

It is written twice on your first pic. 

First rule of plumbing is to learn how to spell it.


----------



## alexander741

> First rule of plumbing is to learn how to spell it.


easy man...at least i can spell chinese right, that's one thing better than u..
if u want to help, i appreciate it....


----------



## alexander741

> can you post a color picture, cant tell if you also used transition glue?????
> Dont forget to torque you no-hub bands to 5 #s, they are not like transition bands.


this is the pic my friend send to me, i don't think it's about the transition glue, has to be sth to do with the two dashed lines


----------



## Turd Chaser

alexander741 said:


> easy man...at least i can spell chinese right, that's one thing better than u.. if u want to help, i appreciate it....


What does that even mean. Never once did I misspell Chinese.

Dashed lines typically mean vent


----------



## rjbphd

alexander741 said:


> this is the pic my friend send to me, i don't think it's about the transition glue, has to be sth to do with the two dashed lines


Can't you read??


----------



## Turd Chaser

How much longer are we going to deal with this. I'm tired. Long day


----------



## alexander741

> can you post a color picture, cant tell if you also used transition glue?????
> Dont forget to torque you no-hub bands to 5 #s, they are not like transition bands.


thx, that was my thought.
but just don't know why? relief vent? why can't just use branch vent here?


----------



## alexander741

> Can't you read??


can't u speak normally? or u just r a jerk


----------



## Turd Chaser

alexander741 said:


> thx, that was my thought. but just don't know why? relief vent? why can't just use branch vent here?


Consult your code book. The answers are always there.


----------



## rjbphd

alexander741 said:


> can't u speak normally? or u just r a jerk


No, ur right, I don't speak normally cuz I'm deaf..


----------



## alexander741

> Consult your code book. The answers are always there.


they are hiding somewhere...


----------



## alexander741

> No, ur right, I don't speak normally cuz I'm deaf..


sorry, i didn't mean that...
but u prove that: a deaf can be a jerk at the same time....


----------



## tims007

please for the love of god be from Vancouver Canada ...... and not the Vancouver Washington ... second thought please be from this area, you will help me gain more customers in the PNW when i come to fix this ****


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

alexander741 said:


> sorry, i didn't mean that...
> but u prove that: a deaf can be a jerk at the same time....


Either you a morobic 3rd year who was doing side work and can't ask your Jman f or help or you or a troll living inder a bridge. 

I vote for 3rd year, going to suck when you loose your job over this one


----------



## alexander741

> please for the love of god be from Vancouver Canada ...... and not the Vancouver Washington ... second thought please be from this area, you will help me gain more customers in the PNW when i come to fix this


wish granted, son! have a good night


----------



## alexander741

> Either you a morobic 3rd year who was doing side work and can't ask your Jman f or help or you or a troll living inder a bridge.
> 
> I vote for 3rd year, going to suck when you loose your job over this one


it's because i am new to here. I thought this is a good place to learn. I want to try here first, and get to know some ppl. if u dont want to help, why u here bugging me so much?


----------



## plbgbiz

Just a couple of thoughts to interject into this otherwise delightful conversation... 

1. He posted an intro. 
2. He was honest about his limited experience. 
3. He should explain why he is asking us and not his JP. 
4. RJ was not being a jerk, but he will gladly do so if you ask him nicely. 
5. Redwood is already a moderator. 

If 741 were asked and then answered a few more "why" questions, us polecats might not be so reluctant to give him some assistance.


----------



## Victor90

I'm doubtful he's actually a third year. I'm a third year from Van B.C. and I was taught code in second year. I've never seen drawings like that before, drain lines reducing and not knowing what a cont vent is...


----------



## plbgbiz

Let's start with this.

Have you asked your journeyman his opinion on the matter?

If yes, what did he say? If no, why not?.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Why didn't the inspector leave a correction notice? When a job fails, a correction notice is left so there is no mystery as to why it failed. Your 'friend' shouldn't be bewildered as to why it failed.


----------



## MTDUNN

alexander741 said:


> easy man...at least i can spell chinese right, that's one thing better than u.. If u want to help, i appreciate it....


 你是个糟糕的水管工


----------



## alexander741

Tommy plumber said:


> Why didn't the inspector leave a correction notice? When a job fails, a correction notice is left so there is no mystery as to why it failed. Your 'friend' shouldn't be bewildered as to why it failed.


he send me pics ask me for opinion. i guess there need an extra vent pipe, but not sure why...


----------



## alexander741

Victor90 said:


> I'm doubtful he's actually a third year. I'm a third year from Van B.C. and I was taught code in second year. I've never seen drawings like that before, drain lines reducing and not knowing what a cont vent is...


where did u see that the drain line reduced? that's the vent and that was existing work. and what to do with cont vent here or u just want to say anything? i got pretty good score from my second year's code course, however give back to teacher as long time doing services.


----------



## alexander741

mtdunn said:


> 你是个糟糕的水管工


是不是所有水工的生存之道都是打压别人抬高自己？
你能说下哪里糟糕吗？


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I see at least 13 violations. If counted every where some thing is missing or rong


----------



## alexander741

plbgbiz said:


> Just a couple of thoughts to interject into this otherwise delightful conversation...
> 
> 1. He posted an intro.
> 2. He was honest about his limited experience.
> 3. He should explain why he is asking us and not his JP.
> 4. RJ was not being a jerk, but he will gladly do so if you ask him nicely.
> 5. Redwood is already a moderator.
> 
> If 741 were asked and then answered a few more "why" questions, us polecats might not be so reluctant to give him some assistance.


if i should talk to jp only, why should this code disscussion should ever be exist?
i just want give it a try. 
i'm always a nice fellow and come here with an attitide of learning things. i dont know what's ur moderator's attitide for new members, r u encourage them to ask questions or pretend here r all master plumbers? no questions r dump questions will help ppl more involved here.


----------



## alexander741

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I see at least 13 violations. If counted every where some thing is missing or rong


can u point it out? not from the iso drawing, coz i did it just for give u a better understanding of the over all job.

what inspector was unhappy is only fron the pic.

problem solved already, just want to hear from u mater plumbers


----------



## rjbphd

alexander741 said:


> can u point it out? not from the iso drawing, coz i did it just for give u a better understanding of the over all job.
> 
> what inspector was unhappy is only fron the pic.
> 
> problem solved already, just want to hear from u mater plumbers


How was the problem solved by your friend did the plumbing and you come here asking the mater plumbers??


----------



## alexander741

rjbphd said:


> How was the problem solved by your friend did the plumbing and you come here asking the mater plumbers??


thx master plumber, keep ur secrete, it's ok to not answeing anything


----------



## plbgbiz

alexander741 said:


> if i should talk to jp only, why should this code disscussion should ever be exist? i just want give it a try. i'm always a nice fellow and come here with an attitide of learning things. i dont know what's ur moderator's attitide for new members, r u encourage them to ask questions or pretend here r all master plumbers? no questions r dump questions will help ppl more involved here.


 Like so many other aspects of life, there is no free lunch. Not even on a "free" web forum. The price of admission to receiving "free" opinions from the pros on the PZ is that we like to have somewhat of a fuzzy feeling about the receiver of the free advice. 

Hopefully you understand.


----------



## justme

even if you understand this you still won't know what fittings to use :no:


----------



## GAN

This is as good as any comedy I have seen recently,,,,,,, 

GUMP your a *odDamn** Genius. :lol::lol::lol:


Started the day off right by pissing off the Inspector by doing work without a permit,,,,,,, Oh and that's right not a Plumber.

I love to get those, I always have more paper and Red Tags than they have pipe..... I probably wouldn't have left a report on a "non-permitted" job either.


----------



## MTDUNN

alexander741 said:


> 是不是所有水工的生存之道都是打压别人抬高自己？ 你能说下哪里糟糕吗？


I stand by what I wrote


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

justme said:


> even if you understand this you still won't know what fittings to use :no:


No no. You don't want a cross in ther. Use a low heel inlet with a tyseal and ul need a hammer arrestor when it starts draining fast


----------



## Plumberman

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> No no. You don't want a cross in ther. Use a low heel inlet with a tyseal and ul need a hammer arrestor when it starts draining fast


Those flow restrictors for above grade grease traps would be a cheaper alternative... After all they've gotta save money any way they can ya know?


----------



## 504Plumber

justme said:


> even if you understand this you still won't know what fittings to use :no:


Disagree where you would put the c/o but whatever.


----------



## plumbbest51

504 plumber would you put the cleanout above the cross ....? Thats what i do


----------



## 504Plumber

Yessir, no need to open a stopped up clean out and mess with that nastiness. A little foresight saves a lot of frustration.


----------



## plumbbest51

...


----------



## rjbphd

plumbbest51 said:


> 504 plumber would you put the cleanout above the cross ....? Thats what i do


No,no,no... cleanout at each side of cross is the way I do it..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

504Plumber said:


> Yessir, no need to open a stopped up clean out and mess with that nastiness. A little foresight saves a lot of frustration.


So the co above flood level rim then ?? Cuz if it under the rim but above cross ul still get water


----------



## alexander741

justme said:


> even if you understand this you still won't know what fittings to use :no:


thx, and this is the most useful answer ever in this post.
However, can you tell me why the first one is wrong?
it's like a trip, not only one way can get u to the destiny, every road can lead to Rome.


----------



## alexander741

plbgbiz said:


> Like so many other aspects of life, there is no free lunch. Not even on a "free" web forum. The price of admission to receiving "free" opinions from the pros on the PZ is that we like to have somewhat of a fuzzy feeling about the receiver of the free advice.
> 
> Hopefully you understand.


1. this is a plumbing code discussion forum.
2. in order ask an understandable question, i even draw a iso drawing and attached pics

I asked a RIGHT question at RIGHT place with a RIGHT method
but I got WRONG answers by WRONG ppl with WRONG attitude

the answer for what i asked is easy and is less then 10 words, need less than 2 seconds to say. If its my job i can ask my friend, my JP, even the inspector for how to fix. but 2 days discussion here still not a clear answer for it....

a knowledgeable person gain their respect by helping ppl out
only pathetic looser pretend to know everything but avoid answer other's question by asking another question

ie. Q:is this right/wrong, why? A: Why do u ask?


----------



## justme

504Plumber said:


> Yessir, no need to open a stopped up clean out and mess with that nastiness. A little foresight saves a lot of frustration.


if its backed up to the rim of the sink doesn't matter where you put it, the little red circle is the cleanout below the double fixture fitting.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

......


----------



## 504Plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> So the co above flood level rim then ?? Cuz if it under the rim but above cross ul still get water


Depends on where it is, above flood rim is preferable but at least above cross is still good IMO. Stopped up inside the cross, if clean out is above you can get to it easier and not have a rush of water coming out of it. If it's above the cross when you open it you would only have to drain the vent (after getting water out of bowls) under cross you would drain the waste arms down out c/o.

Sorry for ramble, I haven't slept good in a week and it's late again after watching the saints stomp the dirty birds.


----------



## love2surf927

alexander741 said:


> 1. this is a plumbing code discussion forum.
> 2. in order ask an understandable question, i even draw a iso drawing and attached pics
> 
> I asked a RIGHT question at RIGHT place with a RIGHT method
> but I got WRONG answers by WRONG ppl with WRONG attitude
> 
> the answer for what i asked is easy and is less then 10 words, need less than 2 seconds to say. If its my job i can ask my friend, my JP, even the inspector for how to fix. but 2 days discussion here still not a clear answer for it....
> 
> a knowledgeable person gain their respect by helping ppl out
> only pathetic looser pretend to know everything but avoid answer other's question by asking another question
> 
> ie. Q:is this right/wrong, why? A: Why do u ask?


You have come in here expecting free answers and are now mouthing off to some very well respected tradesmen. Not a good start, if you are who/what you say you are you should be able to figure out more that you are displaying here. Not to mention the whole situation is looked down upon here, no permit, no intro (initially), bad attitude etc. nobody here likes giving away info unless they are comfortable whoever they are sharing with has put in their due diligence. Everybody here worth their salt has put in a lot of of blood sweat and tears and years of knowledge to get where they are. Just to give it away to someone looking for a handout?? A third year should be able to figure out several ways to accomplish this, plus the inspector gave you the answer on a job not even permitted!! He did you a favor and drew it out for you what more do you want!! Haha I call bs


----------



## rjbphd

Easy , easy.. its HIS friend doing the job and wanted us to bail him out...so puar


----------



## justme

504Plumber said:


> Depends on where it is, above flood rim is preferable but at least above cross is still good IMO. Stopped up inside the cross, if clean out is above you can get to it easier and not have a rush of water coming out of it. If it's above the cross when you open it you would only have to drain the vent (after getting water out of bowls) under cross you would drain the waste arms down out c/o. Sorry for ramble, I haven't slept good in a week and it's late again after watching the saints stomp the dirty birds.


 well I'm used to commercial where we actually use chrome traps with the bottom cleanout , just slide a bucket under trap co and drain the water into. What do home owners think about a cleanout sitting above the sink?


----------



## 504Plumber

justme said:


> well I'm used to commercial where we actually use chrome traps with the bottom cleanout , just slide a bucket under trap co and drain the water into. What do home owners think about a cleanout sitting above the sink?


It's usually in a cabinet. Above the cross you can run water as your running the cable as well.


----------



## rjbphd

504Plumber said:


> It's usually in a cabinet. Above the cross you can run water as your running the cable as well.


With all that 50" tel supplies , po linkage in the way, plus aftermarket craps... I ratherd pull the p trap and rod while running water in other sink.


----------



## redbeardplumber

I see your point.... However your a plumber! Throw down some towels you are going to get DIRTY in any case! Lol


----------



## 504Plumber

redbeardplumber said:


> I see your point.... However your a plumber! Throw down some towels you are going to get DIRTY in any case! Lol


I don't care about me. I care about getting all that black sh*t cleaned up before it stains that fancy cabinet. Look for my tunnel thread, I'm not afraid to get dirty in the least.


----------



## alexander741

love2surf927 said:


> You have come in here expecting free answers and are now mouthing off to some very well respected tradesmen. Not a good start, if you are who/what you say you are you should be able to figure out more that you are displaying here. Not to mention the whole situation is looked down upon here, no permit, no intro (initially), bad attitude etc. nobody here likes giving away info unless they are comfortable whoever they are sharing with has put in their due diligence. Everybody here worth their salt has put in a lot of of blood sweat and tears and years of knowledge to get where they are. Just to give it away to someone looking for a handout?? A third year should be able to figure out several ways to accomplish this, plus the inspector gave you the answer on a job not even permitted!! He did you a favor and drew it out for you what more do you want!! Haha I call bs


1.for whatever reason make you think i have bad attitude, I apologize, i am sorry
2. job has no building permit as requested by the owner, not only plumbing permit, my friend just did the owner a favor, just being easy going.
3. again, it's not my job, but nobody believe it! I dont know why everybody was so sure it's my job. 
4. the answer is on the pic, and i just want to know why is that? discuss it and have a better understanding of the code. 
5.i put it here because i thought here is the place to share, i'm not really asking, and no answer came out from here yet. if you dont want to share, why waste your time in plumbing code column? have a nice talk with the new fellow?
6. respect master plumbers, no offense, plz be easy on me...:jester:


----------



## love2surf927

In all honesty, isn't the inspectors notes enough? I mean if you don't understand that you or your "friend" have no business messing with this stuff.

Is that a santee on its back?


----------



## rjbphd

alexander741 said:


> 1.for whatever reason make you think i have bad attitude, I apologize, i am sorry
> 2. job has no building permit as requested by the owner, not only plumbing permit, my friend just did the owner a favor, just being easy going.
> 3. again, it's not my job, but nobody believe it! I dont know why everybody was so sure it's my job.
> 4. the answer is on the pic, and i just want to know why is that? discuss it and have a better understanding of the code.
> 5.i put it here because i thought here is the place to share, i'm not really asking, and no answer came out from here yet. if you dont want to share, why waste your time in plumbing code column? have a nice talk with the new fellow?
> 6. respect master plumbers, no offense, plz be easy on me...:jester:


Let's go back to sqaure one.... why did you come here before asking your jm? Don't want to get caught sidejobbing with your friend?? Not my call, but someone from here will or can report you to autority to protect the trades and public.


----------



## justme

can't make any simpler than this:no:


----------



## love2surf927

justme said:


> can't make any simpler than this:no:


Right? Now can you figure out the right fittings to use, I would be surprised if someone would hold you hand through that.


----------



## alexander741

rjbphd said:


> Let's go back to sqaure one.... why did you come here before asking your jm? Don't want to get caught sidejobbing with your friend?? Not my call, but someone from here will or can report you to autority to protect the trades and public.


go right ahead. i really dont want to repeat meself on this. sorry to bother u so much, if i were u , i would just spend my time om sthelse more meaningful.


----------



## justme

alexander741 said:


> go right ahead. i really dont want to repeat meself on this. sorry to bother u so much, if i were u , i would just spend my time om sthelse more meaningful.


RJ is like a bulldog , he has your scent and he won't let go . lol:laughing:


----------



## love2surf927

alexander741 said:


> go right ahead. i really dont want to repeat meself on this. sorry to bother u so much, if i were u , i would just spend my time om sthelse more meaningful.


Meaningful you say? How about the integrity of our trade? Is that meaningful enough for you? There are perfectly good reasons why we are skeptical.


----------



## rjbphd

justme said:


> RJ is like a bulldog , he has your scent and he won't let go . lol:laughing:


Grrrrrr.......


----------



## alexander741

justme said:


> can't make any simpler than this:no:


thx, that's what the inspector want, but why has to be this? thx again


----------



## justme

I can't answer that , code in Canada is different from code in Texas. But the santee on its back is illegal here, the other santee on a vertical 45 degree rise is legal here but there's better ways to do it , like what the inspector drew.


----------



## rjbphd

alexander741 said:


> thx, that's what the inspector want, but why has to be this? thx again


He's lying, what's ur apprentice nbr ? And ur JM's name? Someone here will check its validity.


----------



## alexander741

love2surf927 said:


> Meaningful you say? How about the integrity of our trade? Is that meaningful enough for you? There are perfectly good reasons why we are skeptical.


the integrity of trade? how about union non-union? i'm the one follow the rules only. u can skeptical on anything u want, i'm sorry for u.


----------



## alexander741

rjbphd said:


> He's lying, what's ur apprentice nbr ? And ur JM's name? Someone here will check its validity.


can u tell me urs first? or give me a good answer why this should be faild, i want to know the answer


----------



## redbeardplumber

Sometimes it's the authority having jurisdiction, that will fail cuz they want too....as pointed out the other errors like San tee's on their back probably had nothing to do with it! Lol

Forget the errors. It is just better the other way, inspector took one look, said WTF, and now he wants it his way.....get over it


----------



## rjbphd

alexander741 said:


> the integrity of trade? how about union non-union? i'm the one follow the rules only. u can skeptical on anything u want, i'm sorry for u.


Another lie.... if u were following the rules, you wouldn't be sidejobbing with your friend, without permit.


----------



## alexander741

justme said:


> I can't answer that , code in Canada is different from code in Texas. But the santee on its back is illegal here, the other santee on a vertical 45 degree rise is legal here but there's better ways to do it , like what the inspector drew.


what really bother me is i dont know what's wrong with the first one.
maybe his is better, but it should not the reason he fail other's


----------



## alexander741

redbeardplumber said:


> Sometimes it's the authority having jurisdiction, that will fail cuz they want too....as pointed out the other errors like San tee's on their back probably had nothing to do with it! Lol
> 
> Forget the errors. It is just better the other way, inspector took one look, said WTF, and now he wants it his way.....get over it


thank you, feel much better now


----------



## alexander741

rjbphd said:


> Another lie.... if u were following the rules, you wouldn't be sidejobbing with your friend, without permit.


u really r bulldog

my friend is a plumber jm, running his business. took a job that owner did lots of reno without building permit, however he wants a trade qualified plumber to do his plumbing thing......inspector camed, faild him, my friend think his work is right, i want take a look.....


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

alexander741 said:


> u really r bulldog
> 
> my friend is a plumber jm, running his business. took a job that owner did lots of reno without building permit, however he wants a trade qualified plumber to do his plumbing thing......inspector camed, faild him, my friend think his work is right, i want take a look.....


????????????????????????????????????????what??????????????really???????????????????????????????Alexander741 can you provide your Apprentice number to one of the Canadian JM's on here. This does not seem to be realistic....

PRP


----------



## redbeardplumber

alexander741 said:


> u really r bulldog
> 
> my friend is a plumber jm, running his business. took a job that owner did lots of reno without building permit, however he wants a trade qualified plumber to do his plumbing thing......inspector camed, faild him, my friend think his work is right, i want take a look.....


A J man wouldn't do this work. Maybe ask to see his license number. Lol


----------



## alexander741

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> ????????????????????????????????????????what??????????????really???????????????????????????????Alexander741 can you provide your Apprentice number to one of the Canadian JM's on here. This does not seem to be realistic....
> 
> PRP


hey why should i? r u a cop? u have ur id?
if u not willing to believe what i said, fine...but dont step off too much. question what u should question, solve what u can solve.


----------



## love2surf927

alexander741 said:


> u really r bulldog
> 
> my friend is a plumber jm, running his business. took a job that owner did lots of reno without building permit, however he wants a trade qualified plumber to do his plumbing thing......inspector camed, faild him, my friend think his work is right, i want take a look.....


What do you mean "trade qualified?!" if he is a journeyman "running his business" than he is "trade qualified" as you put it. (Here a jman can not run a business) if he has a plumbing business how is he not qualified? Does he not have a code book? Can he not ask the inspector himself? Can he not come here himself? Seems to me your "friend" should come here himself and explain. Your "friend" should have asked the inspector what the problem is. If an inspector points out something of mine I sure as hel am going to ask him why. Your story doesn't make much sense. Your questions have been answered more or less santee on back, santee on 45 not illegal here but like was said before there are better ways to do it. The way "he" (you?) has it installed is enough for an inspector (or experienced tradesman) to say wtf and fail it all. There are ways (already explained) to do this in a much more functional manner. It's not about "just passing" but designing a system that will function properly for years to come.


----------



## alexander741

redbeardplumber said:


> A J man wouldn't do this work. Maybe ask to see his license number. Lol


that's too far....
sometimes it's happens, to do anything in a strata, need engineers statement, and lots of drawings, plus long waiting time. if it just a small job, it's very attactive to avoid building permit and then no permit for any other related trades. one side it's 5k job, the other is 10k and 2 extra month time, some ppl will take risks


----------



## alexander741

love2surf927 said:


> What do you mean "trade qualified?!" if he is a journeyman "running his business" than he is "trade qualified" as you put it. (Here a jman can not run a business) if he has a plumbing business how is he not qualified? Does he not have a code book? Can he not ask the inspector himself? Can he not come here himself? Seems to me your "friend" should come here himself and explain. Your "friend" should have asked the inspector what the problem is. If an inspector points out something of mine I sure as hel am going to ask him why. Your story doesn't make much sense. Your questions have been answered more or less santee on back, santee on 45 not illegal here but like was said before there are better ways to do it. The way "he" (you?) has it installed is enough for an inspector (or experienced tradesman) to say wtf and fail it all. There are ways (already explained) to do this in a much more functional manner. It's not about "just passing" but designing a system that will function properly for years to come.


in bc we have another TQ #, anybody has a trade qualification # can open a plumbing compay. ita # for apprentice, and after the 4 th year we going to have a inter provincial test to get our read seal. there's couple of different orgs involved. while on electrical side, jm electrician cannot have their business until they pass the fsr course, maybe in states u call it mater electrician?


----------



## plbgbiz

alexander741 said:


> ...I asked a RIGHT question at RIGHT place with a RIGHT method but I got WRONG answers by WRONG ppl with WRONG attitude the answer for what i asked is easy and is less then 10 words, need less than 2 seconds to say...


Yes...less than two seconds to say but obviously it is going to take all night for you to understand. You have already received multiple right answers. You are just so focused on what you want to pay attention to what you really need.


----------



## alexander741

plbgbiz said:


> Yes...less than two seconds to say but obviously it is going to take all night for you to understand. You have already received multiple right answers. You are just so focused on what you want to pay attention to what you really need.


best answer is do what he said, get over it


----------



## plbgbiz

alexander741 said:


> thx, that's what the inspector want, but why has to be this? thx again


Three reasons...

1. Because it does not comply with the code.
2. Because it is not what the inspector is used to seeing.
3. Because your friend was caught working illegally.
4. Because the inspector wants to be sure everyone follows the law.
5. Because the inspector doesn't like cheaters.
6. Because the inspector went bankrupt because of cheaters.
7. Because the inspector actually has respect for our trade.
8. Because your friend displayed the same "you owe me an explanation" attitude as you.
9. Because the inspector didn't get his coffee on time.
10. Because the inspector doesn't give a damn.


----------



## plbgbiz

Okay...maybe more than just three. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

Your query has been answered and reanswered. Next topic please.

EDIT: Reopened.


----------



## plbgbiz

Our esteemed colleague Pac Rim Plumber has some very good advice for you Alex. Unfortunately I threw down the padlock while he was typing it on his phone. He sent to me in a PM because he didn't want all that typing to go to waste. Neither do I so here ya go.

You might want to read this a few times so that it soaks in.



alexander741 said:


> hey why should i? r u a cop? u have ur id?
> if u not willing to believe what i said, fine...but dont step off too much. question what u should question, solve what u can solve.





Pac Rim Plumber said:


> Because I earned mine like the rest of the journeyman and master plumbers here. It was not given to me or pulled from a cracker jack box.
> 
> Am I a cop? Well that's a loaded question.
> Do I carry a badge? No.
> Is it my responsibility to police those around me? Yes.
> 
> We as Journeyman and Master Plumbers have the right and responsibility to make sure those working around us meet minium standards. Your friend the JM is not meeting those, nor is he educating you as a apprentice.
> 
> Your job as an apprentice is to learn, ask questions, and be challanged. Everyone on the forum is attempting this in their own way. Yet you want to challenge and argue every point. You need to listen more. Life is not a box of chocolates. It's a shiot sandwich. Learn how to deal with that and you might get roses if you try hard enough.
> 
> Just remember this trade will either make you or break you and at this moment you need to pay atention and learn (FYI if you don't understand that, stop arguing every point and answer the questions by guys who have been there and have forgotten more than you have learned).
> 
> Have a good night.
> PRP


----------



## alexander741

.........
this job has nothing to do with my JM nor me... swear to god....for god sake...
.........
i don't want to talk about it any more ...... close it ....plz....


----------



## GAN

alexander741 said:


> hey why should i? r u a cop? u have ur id?
> if u not willing to believe what i said, fine...but dont step off too much. question what u should question, solve what u can solve.



Mine is in my signature line,,,,,,,,,,, how about yours,,,,,,,,,,,,,:bangin:


----------



## Plumberman

Mine is Louisiana State Journeyman Plumber # 6656

Louisiana Medical Gas Installer/ Verifier # 6763

Feel free to visit www.spbla.com and look on the roster they have for all state license holders here. Search me by my numbers and it gives you all of my info that I have to turn in to the state YEARLY and keep up YEARLY by paying fees.

As many have said you were givin numerous answers and Justme was even nice enough to draw you an ISO that my 5 year old could read.

What it comes down to whether you like it or not the inspectors are the FINAL authority. If an install is up to code, he wouldn't be telling you to change it. If you knew enough about the code you are working under and he is wrong stated in writhing by YOUR code then you could bring it to his attention...

But givin the numerous posts by you, you don't have a clue and neither does your "friend"....


----------



## MTDUNN

alexander741 said:


> ......... this job has nothing to do with my JM nor me... swear to god....for god sake... ......... i don't want to talk about it any more ...... close it ....plz....


Your so called JM and you are one in the same. If I am wrong post you and your JM card numbers.

If it checks oot, maybe we will be nicer eh?


----------



## MTDUNN

Plumberman said:


> Mine is Louisiana State Journeyman Plumber # 6656 Louisiana Medical Gas Installer/ Verifier # 6763 Feel free to visit www.spbla.com and look on the roster they have for all state license holders here.



Mine is 8489JP

CCB# 181088

Check at www.oregon.gov/ccb


----------



## leakfree

I can't believe this thread has gone on for 12 pages.I get a headache just trying to read and make sense of the broken sentences he posts.


----------



## rjbphd

leakfree said:


> I can't believe this thread has gone on for 12 pages.I get a headache just trying to read and make sense of the broken sentences that he posts.


Have another one...


----------



## 504Plumber

Plumberman said:


> Mine is Louisiana State Journeyman Plumber # 6656.


 Not far off mine plumber man LJP #5945

Just got my 2014 license in, going to an early continuing ed with less people this year felt good


----------



## Plumberman

504Plumber said:


> Not far off mine plumber man LJP #5945
> 
> Just got my 2014 license in, going to an early continuing ed with less people this year felt good


My Local runs a few classes a year that are small as well. First dibs is all union, the non union guys go the last two times.


----------



## 504Plumber

Plumberman said:


> My Local runs a few classes a year that are small as well. First dibs is all union, the non union guys go the last two times.


My boss called and the person on the phone basically said, not union, not welcome.


----------



## Plumberman

504Plumber said:


> My boss called and the person on the phone basically said, not union, not welcome.


Next time if you wanna drive up here and pay a minimum fee holler at me. We take non union guys and it helps out our hall.

Class is small and the instructor is my foreman.


----------



## 504Plumber

Plumberman said:


> Next time if you wanna drive up here and pay a minimum fee holler at me. We take non union guys and it helps out our hall. Class is small and the instructor is my foreman.


I may take you up on that, where is your hall at?


----------



## Plumberman

504Plumber said:


> I may take you up on that, where is your hall at?


Local 659 in Monroe.

About 4 hours from you though...


----------



## alexander741

leakfree said:


> I can't believe this thread has gone on for 12 pages.I get a headache just trying to read and make sense of the broken sentences he posts.


i'm sorry for u. i want to stop this, but those ppl r like bulldogs...:no:
i just feel uncomfortable when somebody ask my personal info
but it really annoying me too when i get suspected
k. mine is 056385*. local 170


----------



## RW Plumbing

alexander741 said:


> 1.for whatever reason make you think i have bad attitude, I apologize, i am sorry 2. job has no building permit as requested by the owner, not only plumbing permit, my friend just did the owner a favor, just being easy going. 3. again, it's not my job, but nobody believe it! I dont know why everybody was so sure it's my job. 4. the answer is on the pic, and i just want to know why is that? discuss it and have a better understanding of the code. 5.i put it here because i thought here is the place to share, i'm not really asking, and no answer came out from here yet. if you dont want to share, why waste your time in plumbing code column? have a nice talk with the new fellow? 6. respect master plumbers, no offense, plz be easy on me...:jester:


To address #2 I had an owner tell me we didn't need a permit last week. We got the permit.


----------



## PlungerJockey

RW Plumbing said:


> To address #2 I had an owner tell me we didn't need a permit last week. We got the permit.


I am convinced in matters of plumbing and most other home repairs, the customer is always wrong and they lie. They don't do it intentionally, but they do. 

They are emotionally attached to their home and money and cannot make an objective decision for their own good.


----------



## alexander741

PlungerJockey said:


> I am convinced in matters of plumbing and most other home repairs, the customer is always wrong and they lie. They don't do it intentionally, but they do.
> 
> They are emotionally attached to their home and money and cannot make an objective decision for their own good.


true， so true


----------



## Narin

everyone here's a ****.


----------



## plbgbiz

Narin said:


> everyone here's a ****.


Then your in good company. :laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey

Narin said:


> everyone here's a ****.


I am but it is only because I like the attention.


----------



## alexander741

PlungerJockey said:


> I am but it is only because I like the attention.


i cannot believe this is still continuing


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

alexander741 said:


> i cannot believe this is still continuing


Why not become an active member of your post? ?? You have established your license. Next look in your code book and try to determine 2 items that were deficiencies and comment about them. You came to this forum to learn right? Well here is your chance.


You spend 90% of your life reacting to 10% of the events in your life. Stop reacting and start living


----------



## MTDUNN

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> Why not become an active member of your post? ?? You have established your license. Next look in your code book and try to determine 2 items that were deficiencies and comment about them. You came to this forum to learn right? Well here is your chance. You spend 90% of your life reacting to 10% of the events in your life. Stop reacting and start living


 I still don't believe this guy. He's a union guy doing side work without a permit? He never links where his card number can be verified. Until then will I believe


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

MTDUNN said:


> I still don't believe this guy. He's a union guy doing side work without a permit? He never links where his card number can be verified. Until then will I believe


 You may be right MT. You ever see a fly trap?


----------



## MTDUNN

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> You may be right MT. You ever see a fly trap?


Ok I'll bite , who's the fly


----------



## LIQUID

Pac Rim Plumber said:


> Why not become an active member of your post? ?? You have established your license. Next look in your code book and try to determine 2 items that were deficiencies and comment about them. You came to this forum to learn right? Well here is your chance.
> 
> You spend 90% of your life reacting to 10% of the events in your life. Stop reacting and start living


Quoted for wisdom.


----------



## ASUPERTECH

So I'm thinking that our new "guest" is actually very typical of a whole generation that is coming up now. They do well on exams, always have an answer, & your a dumba## till they verify what you told them on google. They have little to know comprehension or "common sense", and even less of an attention span. 

There are at least 2 ways to learn.
1. listen, watch, practice repeat
2. wack ur head -- repeat. WTFLOLOMG...


----------



## tims007

ASUPERTECH said:


> So I'm thinking that our new "guest" is actually very typical of a whole generation that is coming up now. They do well on exams, always have an answer, & your a dumba## till they verify what you told them on google. They have little to know comprehension or "common sense", and even less of an attention span.
> 
> There are at least 2 ways to learn.
> 1. listen, watch, practice repeat
> 2. wack ur head -- repeat. WTFLOLOMG...


:thumbup::thumbup: yup


----------



## alexander741

guys, I just cannot believe that this thread is still continuing....


----------



## rjbphd

alexander741 said:


> guys, I just cannot believe that this thread is still continuing....


Then why are you back here??l


----------



## tims007

must keep thread alive !


----------

